# Help, engine has fuel issue....



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Was there a filter/screen in that clear bowl? If not, you probably have trash in the carbs.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> Was there a filter/screen in that clear bowl? If not, you probably have trash in the carbs.


Yes it did,. Starts now, and runs, but then starts to peter out, but if you squeeze bulb will accelerate, then kinda coughs/backfires and quits.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Realize the initial problem was related to bulb, but sounds like the
fuel pump diaphragm



eightwt said:


> Yes it did,. Starts now, and runs, but then starts to peter out, but if you squeeze bulb will accelerate, then kinda coughs/backfires and quits.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Going out on a limb......(1) I'd see if there is trash in fuel bowls when removing drain screws.(2)Pull the fuel line off from carbs and see if it pumps fuel while turning over.(3) If it does or there is trash in fuel bowl might need to tear into carbs and clean. I don't know much but that's the next steps I'd take before I took it to mechanic.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

What hp motor? @NativeBone is pretty spot on here! Pull the plugs and look for a wet one on the cylinder that corresponds with the fuel pump. A piece of trash could have torn the diaphragm for sure! Also, “you’ve probably already done” but make sure your new stuff is not pulling air. Does it have a quick release fuel fitting? If so, is it new as well? If so, make sure it is the correct fitting as some “same make” are different sizes.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> What hp motor?


It's a 70. Son did a little searching on net and suggested air problem and maybe need to spin off water separator and fill manually with fuel? Quick release fitting is the same one. We just bought a piece of fuel line from local boat shop and put fitting and new bulb on it. Thanks for all your help fellas!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

He has played with pumping bulb with hose disconnected to engine and gets little to no fuel, so maybe is air in line from tank. Its a built in tank, Key West 1520.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Fill the filter and prime again sounds good from here.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Took off water filter. Wasn't impressed with condition and only seemed half full and what fluid there was appeared pretty watery. There was some black corrosive looking crap around holes. Didn't want to put back on, so have to wait until we get replacement. Had put this one on last November after I had bought boat in October. had about 70 hours on it. We only use non ethanol, but after seeing the condition of the fuel hose and amount of water in separator, suspecting previous owner didn't. Hopefully will cure the problem.
Thanks again.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The first thing a pro would do in your situation is to bring a known good portable fuel tank with fuel line, hook it up and see if all your fuel troubles go away... You might have a fuel tank with pick up problems... If a second tank gets your motor running properly then it’s not your carbs or other motor related troubles at all...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Listen to Lemay

Then check the check valve at the fuel tank if the ball or fuel line is collapsing


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if the fuel line between the bulb and engine was bad inside then the rest of the line could be also be collapsing under suction.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> You might have a fuel tank with pick up problems...


Did what Capt. LeMay suggested and hooked to our portable and engine seemed to run OK. Eliminated engine and new fuel line as problem. spun off the new separator, maybe not even half full. Refilled and got engine running, seemed ok. Took to Lake Jackson just to run at the ramp in fresh water and off muffs. Left on trailer. Started and it began acting up again, sputtering, etc. Finally remembered the forward inspection hatch under the cooler seat. Opened and then son was still cranking and squeezing bulb, heard a strange noise from fuel line fitting on tank. Had him keep squeezing bulb and it appeared sucking air somewhere around hose/fitting. Took home. Today did more listening and son loosened clamp and readjusted on hose and fitting, tightened and seems to have worked. Bulb pumps up hard now and engine started and ran without conking out. Will take back to lake for further testing, but have fingers crossed that it was just sucking air at the hose connection on top of tank and son got it back correctly. To quote the good captain, ain't boats fun! Thanks again everyone for your input.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Took back to Lake Jackson this morning. Started on trailer and let run for a few, then splashed her and ran for about half hour at various speeds. Ran good with no problem. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Glad it worked out. You still may want to run some sea foam through a tank or two to help clean out any possible trash or gummy stuff from your old fuel line, at least it sounded like your old fuel line got eaten up likely by ethanol fuel from previous owner. At least you solved you me problem but I would check your i line fuel/water separator and empty during the next few trips since you mentioned watery fuel so hopefully you can stay ahead of the water before it gets to the engine fuel water separator. Just make sure you get a good seal back on the separator when Putting it back on after cleaning. Lastly if you have more problems, some older fuel pickups in tanks have screens in them and the screen can get clogged with trash or other gunk


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Sabalo said:


> Glad it worked out. You still may want to run some sea foam through a tank or two to help clean out any possible trash or gummy stuff from your old fuel line, at least it sounded like your old fuel line got eaten up likely by ethanol fuel from previous owner.


Yep, use Seafoam regularly. Hopefully carbs, fuel pump are clean. The fine filter in the fuel bowl was ok, but will monitor the system for awhile.


----------

